# Rechner für World of Warcraft



## TheOutlawRabbit (29. Oktober 2015)

*Rechner für World of Warcraft*

Ich würde gerne wieder World of Warcraft auf mindestens mittleren Einstellungen spielen , habe aber leider keine Ahnung was diesen Rechner hier betrifft https://www.otto.de/p/medion-akoya-...speicher-509158869/#variationId=509159990-M24

Wäre das damit ohne Probleme und mit einer stabilen Bildrate möglich? Ich brauche kein Highend Ding oder so Hauptsache es läuft wäre über jede hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

Der ist okay für den Preis, sogar an sich sehr fair, den bekommst du selber zusammengestellt inkl. Windows für 400€ kaum hin. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob die nur 1GB der Grafikkarte bei WoW je nach Details und Addon-Version ein Hindernis sein könnten und eher 2GB angebracht wären.

Sind 400€ denn die Obergrenze? Und wenn ja: 400€ mit Windows, oder muss Windows nicht dabei sein?


----------



## TheOutlawRabbit (29. Oktober 2015)

Hey danke für die schnelle antwort ja 400€ sollte schon die grenze sein ich will den rechner nur für WOW haben mehr nicht am besten mit windows


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

TheOutlawRabbit schrieb:


> Hey danke für die schnelle antwort ja 400€ sollte schon die grenze sein ich will den rechner nur für WOW haben mehr nicht am besten mit windows


 Für 400€ wirst du dann wohl keinen besseren PC finden. Es ist nur so, dass du für 400€ OHNE Windows einen bekommen würdest, bei dem ich ganz sicher bin, dass er reicht. Bei dem Otto-PC weiß ich nicht, ob die 1GB der Grafíkkarte nicht vielleicht was eng sind.

Aber mal nebenbei: was hast du denn derzeit für einen PC? Vlt. ist ja sogar ein Aufrüstung viel sinnvoller als ein Neukauf?


----------



## TheOutlawRabbit (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe aktuell gar keinen Pc bin eigentlich Konsolenspieler hatte aber der guten alten Zeiten halber mal wieder lust auf WOW. Bin jetzt nur verunsichert was die Grafikkarte betrifft bevor ich 400€ in den Wind schieße


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab eine NVidia 750 Ti und WoW läuft größtenteils flüssig. Framedrops gibt's zwar an diversen Stellen, das liegt aber meines Erachtens nicht an der Grafikkarte, sondern an Engpässen in der Datenübertragung durchs Netz. 
zB: Wechsel von einer Phase in eine andere (Version eines Gebietes vor bzw nach einem bestimmten Quest), in Hauptstädten oder bei Open World Bossen, wenn zB 2 Raidgruppen oder mehr (sprich: 80+ Spielercharaktere) da rumstehen und kämpfen.


----------



## TheOutlawRabbit (29. Oktober 2015)

die 750 ti hat aber 2 gb oder?


----------



## svd (29. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt auch 1GB Modelle der 750Ti.

Hmm, direkt bei Medion gäbe es den Rechner auch als B-Ware (evtl. Versandrückläufer) für 350€.

Da könntest du dir dazu eine GTX660 für ~85€ auf eBay holen. Und dann die GTX 750 für ~50€ loswerden. 

Da kämst du auch auf die ungefähren 400€. Oder einfach so für 350€ holen. 
Und dann sagen, egal, das Teil ist sowieso günstiger als eine Konsole. Macht ja nix, wenn ich ein paar Details runterschrauben muss.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2015)

Meine 750Ti hat 2 GB.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

TheOutlawRabbit schrieb:


> die 750 ti hat aber 2 gb oder?


bis auf 1-2 Modelle haben die alle 2GB, aber auch die CPU, wie worrel hat, wäre interessant.

Man kann nen PC mit ebenfalls Pentium G und einer GTX 750 Ti 2GB für knappe 400€ OHNE Windows zusammenstellen, dazu 4GB RAM. Will man 8GB RAM (kenie Ahnung, ob das bei Wow wichtig ist), sind es 25€ mehr. Will man eine deutlich bessere CPU, nen core i3, sind es ca 60€ mehr. Dann wäre man trotzdem unter 500€ für einen PC mit ner 750 Ti, 8GB und Core i3. Siehe hier der 500€-Intel-PC: PC zusammenstellen ab 550 Euro für Anno 2205, Star Wars Battlefront, Rainbow Six Siege und mehr - PCs zusammenstellen für Anno 2205, Star Wars Battlefront und Co   eine GTX 750 Ti wäre ca 40€ günstiger, und auch bei Gehäuse und Netzteil ließen sich noch 20€ sparen, dann ist man bei 490€. Es wäre auch prinzipiell ein günstigeres Mainboard möglich, dann sind es weitere ca 10€ weniger.

Und wenn du vlt auch Gebrauchtkauf in Erwägung ziehst, ginge so eine Leistung auch sicher für 350-400€.


----------



## svd (29. Oktober 2015)

Im Medion Rechner sitzt ja nur die GTX750 ohne Ti. 

Aber die Karten scheinen so ca. 5fps auseinander zu sein. 

Die PCGH hat mit der 750Ti bei "Mists of Pandaria" so um die 50fps erzielt (FullHD, 4xMSAA, 16x AF), aber wohl kaum einen extremen Raid gebencht.

Aber wenn die normale GTX750 da also um die 45fps liegt, wird's schon passen.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bis auf 1-2 Modelle haben die alle 2GB, aber auch die CPU, wie worrel hat, wäre interessant.


AMD FX 4300


----------



## svd (29. Oktober 2015)

Heh, den kleinen Vishera wollte ich auch gerade als Prozessor vorschlagen.
Ich denke, zwei Module werden wohl langfristig besser sein, als nur zwei Kerne (auch wenn es schnelle sind).

Mal sehen, was der Prof dazu sagt, hehe.


----------



## Batze (29. Oktober 2015)

Kannst beruhig WoW spielen, aber nur solange du nicht 20er raiden gehst. Dann könntest du, ich sage extra vorsichtig könntest du lags bekommen. Bei einigen Bossen sogar sehr wahrscheinlich.
Ich habe damals einen Intel Dual Core E8500 (2*3,16) 6 GB RAM und eine GTX 260 gehabt. Lief alles auf Hoch sehr gut, nur in 25er Raids gab es des öfteren Probleme. Gerade beim Pull, wenn alle Chars alles auf einmal Zünden, dann waren Lags bei einigen Bossen fast immer garantiert. Weltbosse mit 50 und mehr Chars waren eh immer eine Dia Show. Und das hatte nichts mit Hoch oder Mittel zu tun. Ein runterstellen half da gar nicht. Man musste explizit einige Add Ons (vor allem Recount) Ausschalten damit es überhaupt einigermaßen lief, da die CPU die Verarbeitung nicht mehr geschafft hat.
Also du kannst damit im normal Game WOW sehr gut spielen, aber wenn du raiden (20er oder Größere Sachen) gehst ist das nicht gerade Zukunft sicher.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

Der Pentium G ist mit nem X4 955 zu vergleichen, da könnte der FX-4300 also sogar schneller sein. Und ob GTX 750 oder 750 Ti: das macht keinen großen Unterschied, ABER die 2GB statt 1GB RAM eventuell dann vielleicht doch.


----------



## TheOutlawRabbit (29. Oktober 2015)

Respekt das ihr alle soviel wisst für mich ist das mehr schwarze Magie als sonst was 

Also kann ich da beruhigt zugreifen ja? ich bin nicht der große PVP Spieler ich will einfach nur mal bisschen Chillen in dem game und ruhig zocken.


----------



## svd (29. Oktober 2015)

Für das unkomplizierteste Gesamtpaket, ja. Musst mit einem Zweikerner aber evtl. mit Einschränkungen rechnen (s. Batze).
Gemütlich gespielt, wird's wohl recht gut gehen, falls die CPU und GPU Benchmarks im Netz akkurat sind.

Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis würde ich eher zu so einem "Aufrüst PC" raten. 
Dazu eine 120GB SSD (~45€, nur für Betriebssystem und WOW reichte der Platz ja) und einen Win 7 64-bit Key (~10€).

Allerdings erfordert das Einbau der Hardware, Installation von Windows über einen USB Stick, Aktivierung von Windows über Telefon...
Mit Unterstützung aus dem Bekanntenkreis machbar, aber alleine könnte es ein frustrierendes Erlebnis werden.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2015)

TheOutlawRabbit schrieb:


> Respekt das ihr alle soviel wisst für mich ist das mehr schwarze Magie als sonst was
> 
> Also kann ich da beruhigt zugreifen ja? ich bin nicht der große PVP Spieler ich will einfach nur mal bisschen Chillen in dem game und ruhig zocken.


  Du musst es halt mal testen, aber wenn es scheitert, dann wohl wegen der lediglich 1GB Grafik-RAM. Aber du kannst den PC ja testen und wieder zurückgeben, falls es nicht reicht. Müsste aber an sich gehen.  

Vergiss aber nicht noch ein passendes Monitorkabel - je nach dem, was du für einen hast, DVI oder HDMI nehmen. Der PC hat beides, und wenn der Monitor auch beides hat, isses an sich egal, außer du willst auch den Ton über Monitor haben (wenn der denn Boxen hat) oder falls du nen LCD-TV als Monitor nutzt: DANN musst du HDMI nehmen


----------

